# Arlington TX Fishy Owners - Heads Up



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

The Petsmart in the Highlands has a dropsy outbreak in a few of their tanks. Mainly their guppies have it, but I don't know how their water system runs in those tanks, and the guppies are mixed with a few different species of fish (including their ADFs).

I kindly pointed it out to one of the employees before leaving, but I don't know if they've done anything as of yet. But I just wanted to give anyone a quick heads up about it....though I don't think it'll make much difference. Petsmart is well avoided :roll:


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Howdy neighbor! Though I don't live in Arlington, I'm sure anyone in the area appreciates the heads up.
I live in Frisco and haven't visited the local Petsmart yet. Just Petco, and the guy I picked up from there is doing well.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Heads up! There is a betta show headed to that area around septemberish and geuss what IBC CONVENTION 2013 IS IN THE DALLAS AREA sorry couldnt help my self


----------

